# Q-steer Chevy Corvette C3



## Cadillac59 (Jan 26, 2010)

Very small.. I can't afford or dont have any knowledge about big scale RC.

so I enjoy this way.. 





































Video : 






​


----------



## shintastrife (Apr 26, 2009)

im shear they have that same corvette body in like 1/10 scale get like a pan car chassie and slap a 6000 kv brushless motor in it with a 3c lipo and you will have more power then you know what to do with there for a few months


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Hey size dosent matter:lol:


----------



## shintastrife (Apr 26, 2009)

well yea, but i know there is a lot more 1/10 out there then any thing else well at least at my loacal hobby shop


----------

